# French Language course for MPO's



## Militarybound (30 Jun 2009)

Hi, I'm a civilian currently in application to become an MPO. I'm curious about the 10 month french course in St Jean. On the website it says its an option (or available, something to that tune) but I'm really interested in taking it.
I know certain careers like pilot and JAG require it, but is it available to an MPO after he/she finishes basic?
in case it matters, I only speak english, and no french training beyond grade 9


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jul 2009)

As far as I know, language training/courses are available to everyone, but there are priorities (certain ranks and/or postings).  You might want to take some language courses available at your base (once you get posted) and then apply for the longer course later.


----------

